# Old snipers don't die - they just get sharper....



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

This may not be new to some of you - but Wow!

This 84-Year-Old Sniper Made Everyone Speechless - See What Happened - RTBA


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Glad to see the respect and honor he was shown


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Pretty incredible!


----------

